# Milestone



## Nielh123 (Sep 17, 2021)

As of this morning I'm under 20 stones for the first time in around 20 years.  Exactly 5 stones off since I decided to take action.  Admittedly it's taken 20 months but hopefully tips on here will help me shed the next 5 stones a bit more quickly!


----------



## mage 1 (Sep 17, 2021)

Well done  That’s an amazing achievement


----------



## Nielh123 (Sep 17, 2021)

Thank you .


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 17, 2021)

Congratulations! 5 stones in 20 months is good steady weight loss and a fantastic achievement. Hopefully we will be congratulating you on the next milestone soon but make it just a stone at a time because I like to see people achieving goals and congratulating them on it.... it provides a feel good factor for everyone!


----------



## Nielh123 (Sep 17, 2021)

Aww thanks, I will do. I would have posted previous milestones but I only found this forum yesterday


----------



## Bloden (Sep 17, 2021)

That’s brilliant @Nielh123 - well done! And a nice gradual weight loss. You must be chuffed to bits!


----------



## Nielh123 (Sep 18, 2021)

I am thanks, it's motivated me to keep going- another 2lb off since I posted lol.


----------

